# my Floating Candelabra so far



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

So I decided to add a floating candelabra like in the famous spooky house in Anaheim...this is my work so far...got the candelabra at a thrift store for $5....used real wax to make the candle, and used a flicker circuit for the flame. I will add dripping wax and some other details later, just wanted to get one candle out. Critiques please.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks convincing to me.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

looks like fire...nice so far


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

That looks really great! 

Is there PVC in the middle or is it all wax? and how are you hiding the wiring? Which has been my biggest problem .


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

Looks awesome can't wait to see it finished


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Flame looks great!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)

Looks GREAT so far! Can't wait to see what it looks like with all the candles on it AND floating!


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Dark Star said:


> That looks really great!
> 
> Is there PVC in the middle or is it all wax? and how are you hiding the wiring? Which has been my biggest problem .


No PVC inside, its all wax...I just melted a slit down the backside so that the wiring can slip inside, and I melted a spot near the bottom to hide the battery.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Alright...so now my candelabra is ready to fly, and I'm gonna use one of two designs to make it fly...now based off of these two designs, my question is, what keeps the motor from catching and winding up the wire that supports the candelabra.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you're talking about the connection at the FCG crank, try something like this:










I used this gizmo for my tombstone flapper last year to keep the spiderwire (which replaced the string you see in the photo) from getting wound up on the crank as it turned. The main difference between what I used and what your diagram shows is that your pulleys are lower than the FCG crank and it appears you have two connections with the lines at the crank instead of attaching both at one point. If you raise the pulleys and have both lines meet at the leader (I think that's what the swivel piece is called - it's from a fishing supply store), you should be able to set the lines up in the same way as was used on the flapper.

Another angle:










This is how it looks in action:

Tombstone Flapper 2010 :: FlappingMechanismCloseUp.mp4 video by bontom - Photobucket


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey frstvamp1r,

Looking good so far. Glad you found my schematic helpful. I thought it looked familiar. 
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=13231&highlight=candelabra&page=1

Roxy is right on on the way to connect the stings going to either side of the candelabra to the arm. Drill two holes on opposite sides of the fender washer and connect with fishns swivels. Make sure you leave enough slack in each line to allow for the candelabra to be pulled to it's closest position to each pully.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Thank you all for your advice and photos...gonna work on it this week...god bless being off mon-wed this week.


----------



## sherwood asylum (Mar 16, 2011)

looks great good luck with the rest of the project cant wait to see the finished results


----------



## thealmightyzenk (Jul 7, 2010)

My guess is that the round end of the crank (where the wires are attached) is held forward from the motor and then simply rotates. This way the wires don't catch. Idk it seems like it would work to me!! Good luck!! It looks great so far!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool I like it


----------

